

Endless Startup Ideas from News Headlines - akumpf
http://chaoscollective.org/?generate

======
akumpf
We built it to jumpstart some ideas for 1-day hacks and brainstorming.

Lots of jibberish, but some gems every once in a while. Sounds like a fun
starting point: "solar, project, & mars" or "moon, water, iphone"

